# EVO turkey and chicken -weim/lab mix



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a weimaraner lab mix (some people call then silver labs) and feed her 1 cup twice daily. She is pretty active with running every day. I am new to these premium dog foods and came from royal canin max 30 lab food. I definitively use less of the EVO than the Royal Canin.

is this enough food? so far it looks like her weight is staying about the same (60lbs). I am on my first bag of food and also feed her a few of the EVO grain-less treats a day. Will she have digestive problems due to the low amount of food?

I do notice that every few days after running hard she has really soft poop. it seems random and not daily. My wife is concerned that the food is no good for her. But her coat is better than ever and her skin issues have gone away. Before she had some dry skin issues.

any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I have two pure breed Weimeraners....a 4 year old 72 lb female and an 8 month 54 lb female. (I estimate the puppy will be finished about 75 to 80). 

Don't be concerned about the occasional soft poo. Lower grade dog foods have fiberous fillers in them to help formulate the stool. It's always been said that a nice firm stool means the dog is digesting well. Higher grade kibbles do not need these "fillers" as they will naturally form a better stool, since the dog will absorb more of the contents of the food.

My adult eats three cups a day of generally Evo Chicken and Turkey. Sometimes I switch up a cup or two of the daily feeding with Honest Kitchen Embark, Orijen Large Breed Puppy, or Evo Red

My puppy eats about 3 1/2 to 3 3/4 cups a day of generally Orijen Large Breed puppy. Sometimes I switch up a a cup or two of the daily feeding with Honest Kitchen Embark or Orijen 6 Fish.

For treats, I have like a half bag of Evo Wild Cravings. Good treats, but since I feed mainly processed foods, I'm working on getting away from processed treats. Other treats I feed are Honest Kitchen Smooches, fresh apples, lightly cooked chicken strips and assorted chews from Jones, Canine Caviar and Merrick.

Hope this helps formulate a feeding program for your pooch :smile:


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

Does 1 cup twice daily sound like not enough? I can't go by her she always seems hungry but I watch her weight closely. I figure if she is maintaining a good 60 lbs, then I would leave it at 2 cups total for the day plus a few of those EVO treats. If she starts to loose weight I figure I could add more. Sound right?

The vet seems to think that she might be allergic to beef so I am really struggling to find something for her to chew on as well (no rawhides). She doesn't like the super hard nylobones. I have been giving her greenies. They last a few minutes and seem to clean her teeth a little. 

I would like to find something else though. I think she likes to feel like she can do some damage on whatever she chews and the nylobones are just to hard.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Does 1 cup twice daily sound like not enough? I can't go by her she always seems hungry but I watch her weight closely. I figure if she is maintaining a good 60 lbs, then I would leave it at 2 cups total for the day plus a few of those EVO treats. If she starts to loose weight I figure I could add more. Sound right?


Yes. Sounds great. Just go by her weight and the way she looks. My 50 lb. GSH Pointer eats 2 cups a day and maintains a nice weight.



> The vet seems to think that she might be allergic to beef so I am really struggling to find something for her to chew on as well (no rawhides). She doesn't like the super hard nylobones. I have been giving her greenies. They last a few minutes and seem to clean her teeth a little.


No more rawhides for sure! They can cause blockage and are not safe. Nylabones have also been known to cause tooth breakage. If she's not allergic to beef try "Bully Sticks". My dog loves them! You can also get Kongs and fill them with goodies inside. I am sure someone will come along with some other chew toy options.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Does 1 cup twice daily sound like not enough? I can't go by her she always seems hungry but I watch her weight closely. I figure if she is maintaining a good 60 lbs, then I would leave it at 2 cups total for the day plus a few of those EVO treats. If she starts to loose weight I figure I could add more. Sound right?
> 
> ...


i feed my 75 pound golden a little over 2 cups a day,and his food is less caloric than evo is. im kind of scared to sw3itch to evo, cause i mthinking i might only have to feed 1.5 cups to him, and i am not willing to feed under 2,even though i know it might be best, i am not willing to give under 2 cups of food...there's no way its good for a 75 pounder. hopefully when i switch to evo he does well on 2 ! btw your dog looks awesome. she looks pretty pure weim,my dog loves weims.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canine Caviar has a ton of Buffalo Chews. Check those out. I believe most of the Merrick products are from cattle, so if your dog is allergic to beef, I don't know how it would handle "chews" from cattle. You can always try one and see what happens. Jones and Bravo also have chews from Buffalo.

If your dog looks good on two cups of food, then so be it :smile: You can always feed a little more if need be.

As I stated earlier, my 4 year old adult eats 3 cups a day spread out over three feedings. I should have also mentioned that she also gets a supplement called Wholistic Canine Complete that has a digestive enzyme in it to aid in the breakdown of the food and absorbtion into the body. You have to account that into the feeding as well. Just remember, every dog is different


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

2 of my guys are in the 55 lbs. range and about 1 1/2 cups per DAY holds their weight fine. 

With the super true premium foods, you have to throw out any pre conceived notions about what you THINK is enough. Let a healthy weight determine it. Heck, it may be way less than you can imagine.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> I have a weimaraner lab mix (some people call then silver labs) and feed her 1 cup twice daily. She is pretty active with running every day. I am new to these premium dog foods and came from royal canin max 30 lab food. I definitively use less of the EVO than the Royal Canin.
> 
> is this enough food? so far it looks like her weight is staying about the same (60lbs). I am on my first bag of food and also feed her a few of the EVO grain-less treats a day. Will she have digestive problems due to the low amount of food?
> 
> ...


Right now our GSP is at 2 1/2 cups of Evo Turkey/Chicken Large bites. He probably weighs 58-60#. If he starts looking too skinny or is back in hunting trials, we will give him more. We put out his food once a day (he self-regulates very well).

The main thing to remember is that while the number of cups of food may be less with EVO, the amount of CALORIES is probably the same or GREATER than your former dog food. It's also much higher protein; probably the highest percentage of protein out there at 42%. And the "waste production" went WAY down once we switched to EVO too.

It sounds like your dog is doing better on EVO than on the previous brand you were using. 

Meanwhile, forget about the Greenies & stick with the nylabones; the Greenies do nothing IMHO.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Right now our GSP is at 2 1/2 cups of Evo Turkey/Chicken Large bites. He probably weighs 58-60#. If he starts looking too skinny or is back in hunting trials, we will give him more. We put out his food once a day (he self-regulates very well).
> 
> The main thing to remember is that while the number of cups of food may be less with EVO, the amount of CALORIES is probably the same or GREATER than your former dog food. It's also much higher protein; probably the highest percentage of protein out there at 42%. And the "waste production" went WAY down once we switched to EVO too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. She won't chew the nylabones. I have them all over the place.

i think I will try the buffalo hide things the other guy mentioned. Where do you get those? 


Also, she got diarrhea again Sunday when we were running her a lot.

I just don't get it, her poop was perfect in the morning, but in the middle of exercise she gets the runs. Then the next day she will have normal poop again. It seems to only happen during exercise

I don't want to limit her play time. This dog LOVES to RUN, I think that's the weim.

She is awesome at catching the Frisbee. If we don't run her hard twice a day you can't even deal with her. I don't mind though cuase I liek to play with her and we have a HUGE area to play in as my lot backs up to a common area of just grass. She can do 100 yard sprints if she wants.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

also, I have a few older pics up in my album. she seems more silver nowa days kinda like the avatar pic.

I have to figure out this diarrhea issue. Is it bad for them to have every few days. I was thinking she could still be getting used to the food. I am still on my first bag of 28lbs.

Thanks for all the help and warm welcome.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Canine Caviar has a ton of Buffalo Chews. Check those out. Jones and Bravo also have chews from Buffalo.


Are these chews like rawhides only different material? so she can chew them up and if she eats some is ok? I haven't seen these. sounds interesting as she would love to be able to chew on something

what about the blockage thing the other guy mentioned? Do these buffalo chews do that? I am not sure what that meant actually.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Are these chews like rawhides only different material? so she can chew them up and if she eats some is ok? I haven't seen these. sounds interesting as she would love to be able to chew on something
> 
> what about the blockage thing the other guy mentioned? Do these buffalo chews do that? I am not sure what that meant actually.



These chews are all natural and meant to be eaten....not rawhide. They are things like tendons, tracheas, lungs....you get the idea.

Check these wesites out and find the chews section.
www.healthstoreforpets.com
Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England

My dogs LOVE all these chews.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> Thanks for the reply. She won't chew the nylabones. I have them all over the place.
> 
> i think I will try the buffalo hide things the other guy mentioned. Where do you get those?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I've seen this happen with hunting dogs during hard exercise; it happens all the time with Zio. They start to run... then "do the kennel point". Run some more... and do another "kennel point", only this time it's looser because that's all that's left in their intestinal tract. I think it has something to do with their system trying to clear itself out as a response the hard, intense exercise.

And yeah, I know all about the hunting dogs needing someplace to put all that energy! :wink:

Sorry, can't help you with the buffalo hides.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I may have to try something else. She had the runs the last two times she went.

i don't get it, everything else seems to be great.

Is it bad for them to have loose/runny poop


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> I think I may have to try something else. She had the runs the last two times she went.
> 
> i don't get it, everything else seems to be great.
> 
> Is it bad for them to have loose/runny poop


Are you tranisitioning with your old food? When I switched my dogs from Wellness to Orijen, I did it over a 21 day period. Now they can eat Orijen, Evo, Honest Kitchen with no issues, switching whenever I want.


There is a possibility that it is too rich. Evo is pretty rich.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Are you tranisitioning with your old food? When I switched my dogs from Wellness to Orijen, I did it over a 21 day period. Now they can eat Orijen, Evo, Honest Kitchen with no issues, switching whenever I want.
> 
> 
> There is a possibility that it is too rich. Evo is pretty rich.


I passed the switching part a few weeks ago, but I am still on the first bag. 

I don't get how it can be fine one day, and then runny, the next then fine, then runny.

I was considering Orijen as a alternative but it looks like you have to feed them way more according to the feeding chart. Their adult says 5-5 3/4 cup for a 50-65lbs dog

I am only using 2 cups EVO daily


although when you look at the calories

here is orijen

ORIJEN ADULT DOG has a Metabolizable Energy (ME) of 3950 kcal/kg or 470 kcal/250ml cup, 


here is EVO

Calorie Content:
4,243 kcal/kg
537 kcal/cup 

The numbers don't see all that different. EVO is only slightly higher. So maybe I would only have to go to 2 1/2 cups daily with orijen instead of 2 cups EVO

Are those number apples to apples. one says Metabolizable calories the other only says calories.


I have to figure this out as I need to buy food very soon. I also need to figure out the EVO treats that I buy.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> I passed the switching part a few weeks ago, but I am still on the first bag.
> 
> I don't get how it can be fine one day, and then runny, the next then fine, then runny.
> 
> ...


i think you should be aware evo is going downhill. i think you should feed orijen regional red.

you dont need to feed a lot of orijen, maybe more than evo, but its not a lot compared to others.
orijen red has 3990 cals which is higher than the adult, and not to far from evo to make much.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> I passed the switching part a few weeks ago, but I am still on the first bag.
> 
> I don't get how it can be fine one day, and then runny, the next then fine, then runny.
> 
> ...



To gain a certain calorie count in the dog, yes you would feed more Orijen than you would Evo. Evo though is also high in fat, which is how they obtain that high calorie count. But this higher fat content, not the calories, I think might be your issue. I have fed Canine Caviar in the past which is 599 calories per cup, but only 16% fat. No runny poo, loads of energy, easily digested. I fed 3 cups of this per day. Great summer food like Evo. I don't feed either of these though in the winter months.

Your pooch may not be burning what you are feeding, hence the runny poo. Even though you'd feed more Orijen, his lifestyle may be a little more inclined for this food. It's lower by about 60 to 70 calories per cup, but it's way lower in fat.

Just a thought :smile:


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

I went with Orijen adult. i am mixing with the EVO until it's gone so we'll see how it goes.

I hope this works.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> I went with Orijen adult. i am mixing with the EVO until it's gone so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> I hope this works.



Update us in a week :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i think you should be aware evo is going downhill. i think you should feed orijen regional red.


Stop fear mongering! Nothing has happened except Evo was bought by another company. It is not unheard of in the business world. All this means is that the owners have changed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Stop fear mongering! Nothing has happened except Evo was bought by another company. It is not unheard of in the business world that all this means is that the owners have changed.


dude i mean no disrespect but are you that naieve? people have alredy reported problems with evo.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Stop fear mongering! Nothing has happened except Evo was bought by another company. It is not unheard of in the business world that all this means is that the owners have changed.


Thank you for saying something.


Triplefresh....if only you cared this much about your country going down hill.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Nothing has happened except Evo was bought by another company. It is not unheard of in the business world that all this means is that the owners have changed.


nothing has happened? actually, a conglomerate taking over a formerly independednt dog food manufacturer is something. history is clear on this matter. every time this happens, without fail, said dog food manufacturers products go downhill. it will happen.

is mass hysteria necessary? no. however, anyone who sticks with Natura products should not complain when unannounced changes begin occurring 6 months-1 year down the road.

and a realization of what Procter & Gamble Pet Care is all about and the unethical things they take part in will go a long way toward understanding everyones reaction.

many independent pet food shops understand the history of these types of takeovers and in particular the history of P&G Pet care, and i applaud them for stripping their shelves of Natura products.......and not waiting until the changes occur.

anyone who thnks changes for the worst arent coming to Natura products has a poor understanding of recent history.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Thank you for saying something.
> 
> 
> Triplefresh....if only you cared this much about your country going down hill.


idk if youre an american or not..i hoenstly dont understand this post? how am i supposed to protect americas demise?
i find this post ironic eric, since youve been complaining about evo/wellness core on the dog reviews section for this site..


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk if youre an american or not..i hoenstly dont understand this post? how am i supposed to protect americas demise?
> i find this post ironic eric, since youve been complaining about evo/wellness core on the dog reviews section for this site..



How am I complaining about Evo and Wellness? Wellness is still a good kibble....just not what it used to be. I predict Evo will probably be the same. It's not like they will totally ruin Evo....in fact they will probably sell more Evo than ever now that they have a huge marketing giant behind it. What will be the best kibble you can buy now at Petco? Ah, Evo? Sure will.


It's not like they are moving Natura to China, outsourcing all the jobs. Sure the formula will most likely change....and look how many people will switch to this new formula from foods like Diamond, Blue Buff, Chicken Soup, TOTW, Wellness and so on. The formula will most likely change from something YOU would like to feed, but for many others, this will be a big step up from what they are feeding....in spite of a potential formula change.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

anybody know where is the best place to buy Orijen and canine caviar buffalo chews.

I saw the 75% off code for heartypet, and the Orijen comes out to 58.99, which isn't too bad. I can buy it here at Pet Supplies Plus for 64.99 right in the store but they don't carry canine caviar yet (I asked the guy and he said they are installing shelves to carry them but it's gonna be a little while till everything is in and ready).

Heartypet.com doesn't have the buffalo chews though. I was trying to save on shipping a little

Pet Supplies Plus is a good store as they carry most of the high end foods, once they have the chews, I'll be set. 

they also have a free self-serve bathing area that is very nice. Much better store than petco or petsmart


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Stop fear mongering! Nothing has happened except Evo was bought by another company. It is not unheard of in the business world that all this means is that the owners have changed.


Wow.

I don't claim to know what P&G will do to Natura. But I do know what usually happens when a bottom-line obsessed, multinational publicly-traded conglomerate gets its hands on a smallish "niche" product line that was formerly owned by people who really cared about their business and their company mission. 

In almost every case I can recall, the motivations and mission of the company were, before too long, poisoned by the conglomerate's culture and obsession with squeezing one more cent out of the quarterly earnings report. Yeah, bags of Evo already produced are going to be as high-quality as ever, and I don't suspect *big* changes for at least a few months. But I find it hard to believe that the company which has (IMO) turned Iams and Eukanuba into canine junk food (not that it was ever great) won't eventually feel pressure from corporate to cut corners on quality (in terms of quality of ingredients, overall formulation and quality control/facilities).

And to repeat: To quite a few people it's about more than a fear of lower quality. Some feel burned that folks who ran a good company with a great product and the best intentions for dogs is selling out to big corporation legendary for animal testing and animal cruelty concerns. Even if the quality of Natura products never changed one bit (highly unlikely, IMO), some people will simply not knowingly buy P&G products, period.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you guys done hijacking my thread?

There is a whole thread about the sale of EVO.

I don't even use that anymore.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Threadjacking?*



Breathing Borla said:


> Are you guys done hijacking my thread?
> 
> There is a whole thread about the sale of EVO.
> 
> I don't even use that anymore.


You don't? Sounds like a different story than in your OP (my emphasis bold-faced):


Breathing Borla said:


> I have a weimaraner lab mix (some people call then silver labs) and feed her 1 cup twice daily. She is pretty active with running every day. I am new to these premium dog foods and came from royal canin max 30 lab food. *I definitively use less of the EVO than the Royal Canin.*
> 
> is this enough food? so far it looks like her weight is staying about the same (60lbs). I am on my first bag of food and *also feed her a few of the EVO grain-less treats a day. *


In the OP you still say you feed EVO (less of it, but not zero). Plus, EVO is the thread title and the thread drift is still talking about EVO. In that respect I think your claims of a "threadjacking" are a little overdone. 

Plus, it sounds like you already got good answers on the first page of this thread. Yeah, we probably don't need two threads railing on the same subject, but if someone is going to say concerned people are "fearmongering" about Natura products I'll set them straight -- and encourage future comments on that other thread.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> dude i mean no disrespect but are you that naieve? people have alredy reported problems with evo.


No, I am not _naieve _[sic]. I am pragmatic. I don't start screaming about the sky falling down until it actually HAPPENS, unlike some people who are quick to perpetuate unfounded rumors. 

There is no way any impact could have been made on EVO products if the sale of the company just went through. 

FYI, I have been feeding my dog EVO for about a year now. He has never experienced any problems with the food. In fact, he is healthier on it than on his previous feed. It is especially good for high-performance hunting dogs who need a lot of energy & protein.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> nothing has happened? actually, a conglomerate taking over a formerly independednt dog food manufacturer is something. history is clear on this matter. every time this happens, without fail, said dog food manufacturers products go downhill. it will happen.
> 
> is mass hysteria necessary? no. however, anyone who sticks with Natura products should not complain when unannounced changes begin occurring 6 months-1 year down the road.
> 
> ...


Unless you have documentation showing how P&G acquired other companies then systematically began degrading these product lines, I maintain that you are indeed indulging in fear mongering.

"Recent history" may also show that some companies that have a solid bottom line and a well established client base, when purchased by others, are left alone. Ever hear of the saying "why mess with success"?

I am neutral on the subject of P&G. I don't know enough about their corporate culture or history to comment on allegations that have been made here & in other forums. And to be honest, THIS THREAD IS NOT THE TIME OR THE PLACE TO DISCUSS THIS TOPIC. 

However, I have a history over the past year with EVO and it has all been good. And THAT is what we should be addressing in this thread.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> You don't? Sounds like a different story than in your OP (my emphasis bold-faced):
> 
> In the OP you still say you feed EVO (less of it, but not zero). Plus, EVO is the thread title and the thread drift is still talking about EVO. In that respect I think your claims of a "threadjacking" are a little overdone.
> 
> Plus, it sounds like you already got good answers on the first page of this thread. Yeah, we probably don't need two threads railing on the same subject, but if someone is going to say concerned people are "fearmongering" about Natura products I'll set them straight -- and encourage future comments on that other thread.


I really don't want to get into a debate about the thread topic and direction now on top of everything, but I realize things have changed since I started this thread, namely the food I use.

I am using up the EVO I still have (which is a few cups) and transitioning over to Orijen. This has nothing to do with the sale of EVO, only my dogs runny poo that is intermittent and persistent.

Many of the people here have been trying to help and I appreciate that.

So when I was looking for replys about what's going on with my dog and where to get certain things, I got irritated at all the sale talk as that has nothing to do with why I posted this thread, especially since there is a whole entire thread dedicated to that.

again, thanks to those who have replied, I am still not out of the woods yet.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> I really don't want to get into a debate about the thread topic and direction now on top of everything, but I realize things have changed since I started this thread, namely the food I use.
> 
> I am using up the EVO I still have (which is a few cups) and transitioning over to Orijen. This has nothing to do with the sale of EVO, only my dogs runny poo that is intermittent and persistent.
> 
> ...


I personally apologize in my recent veer off topic. Please feel free to give me 40 lashes with a soggy doggy chew. :wink:

However, I hope that my previous posts about my GSP's experiences with EVO as well has the other issues you brought up will help you in your quest.

Feel free to PM me.

Bonne chance,


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> I personally apologize in my recent veer off topic. Please feel free to give me 40 lashes with a soggy doggy chew. :wink:
> 
> However, I hope that my previous posts about my GSP's experiences with EVO as well has the other issues you brought up will help you in your quest.
> 
> ...


no worries, I guess I was cranky this morning:biggrin:

thanks again for the help.

hopefully the Orijen works and I can move on to figuring out something for her to chew on that's not beef. I think I'm going to try those buffalo chews.

I was disappointed to hear EVO was sold. I like small business. I am getting ready to buy into the small business I work for and be a small business owner.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> hopefully the Orijen works and I can move on to figuring out something for her to chew on that's not beef.


Have you considered something like pork rib bones?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> anybody know where is the best place to buy Orijen and canine caviar buffalo chews.




I buy most of my products here: Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England

Heartypet.com is also a good place to grab food when the shipping is dirt cheap. They also do not over fluctuate the price of Orijen food

www.healthstoreforpets.com is a wonderful place to get Canine Caviar chews.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Have you considered something like pork rib bones?


I haven't look at those. I was unsure what bones are ok for them to chew on and which ones weren't. I have heard they can choke on certain ones.

Is that something that can be used inside without destroying the carpet?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> I haven't look at those. I was unsure what bones are ok for them to chew on and which ones weren't. I have heard they can choke on certain ones.


The main choking risk comes from cooked bones. They are a lot more prone to splinter and shatter, which can result in sharp edges injuring your dog or even resulting in choking. Raw bones don't tend to splinter and shatter like cooked bones.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I buy most of my products here: Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England
> 
> Heartypet.com is also a good place to grab food when the shipping is dirt cheap. They also do not over fluctuate the price of Orijen food
> 
> www.healthstoreforpets.com is a wonderful place to get Canine Caviar chews.



Thanks bro,

I think I will order some of those buffalo chews and test them out. 

The braided ones look like they would last for a while.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> I buy most of my products here: Natural Pet Health - The Pet Health and Nutrition Center - your natural pet health store: Litchfield Connecticut New England
> 
> Heartypet.com is also a good place to grab food when the shipping is dirt cheap. They also do not over fluctuate the price of Orijen food
> 
> www.healthstoreforpets.com is a wonderful place to get Canine Caviar chews.



ever try these guys?

Dog Bones, Toys and Treats: ActiveDogSupplies.com

looks like a box of 10 for 25 bucks


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> The main choking risk comes from cooked bones. They are a lot more prone to splinter and shatter, which can result in sharp edges injuring your dog or even resulting in choking. Raw bones don't tend to splinter and shatter like cooked bones.


ok, that helps. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> I haven't look at those. I was unsure what bones are ok for them to chew on and which ones weren't. I have heard they can choke on certain ones.
> 
> Is that something that can be used inside without destroying the carpet?


Pretty much any kind of rib is fine in raw form.

I tend to give it to them outside for the first chew, to get the meat off of them, and after that, they bring them inside with no mess. 
I know a lot of people who give them inside with no mess, but having a Corgi... his legs are too short to always hold his chews correctly, so he can be messier than most dogs. haha


----------

